# Menagerie- Live Rock Blowout



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey GTA

This week we will be having a blowout sale on our Totoka live rock!
We've got small and large pieces that will be selling for *$5.00 per lb* starting this coming *Friday and ending on the following Friday (June 1st-June 8th).
*
I'll bump this thread tomorrow with some pictures of pieces.

Thanks!


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey GTA

So I managed sometime within these 2 busy days at the shop to take a few photos of the live rock-as well as some other interestings...until I was stopped by the next wave of our great customers.

*Live Rock-$5.00 per lb*
Current pieces are in store









































































*Other live stock I managed to take a snap shot of*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Geeze Matt,
You had to post the pics of the axelotis, didn't you! I want one SOOOO bad!
I've long been told that your secret stash of rock is probably the best around, and looking at those pics, I wish I'd made a bee-line for my closest, friendliest lfs!


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

heh they are soo cute Marg!
I'd love one myself, the temptation is almost draining.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful rock! If my tank were up and running I'd up and run there!


----------

